# Java Jar sicher ?



## Volrath1987 (21. Mrz 2009)

Hallo , 

und zwar habe ich über Eclipse ein Java Projekt als Jar extrahiert , allerdings nur die Klassen und dann hab ich es geSealed . 
Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob es dennoch möglich wäre für dritte in den QuellCode zu schauen ?

VIelDank
Volrath


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

Nicht in *den* Quellcode, aber die Classfiles können dekompiliert werden. Das ist dann halbwegs nah dran am Original.


----------



## Volrath1987 (21. Mrz 2009)

Es geht darum , dass es in meine JAR eine FTP Klasse gibt die sich mit meinem FTP Server verbindet und natürlich muss ich dann auch Benutztername und Passwort etc.. in dieser Klasse eingeben .. wäre es dann theoretisch möglich, dass dritte an diese Daten kommen ? Wenn ja wie kann ich das verhindern ?

Volrath


----------



## Gast2 (21. Mrz 2009)

Moin,



Volrath1987 hat gesagt.:


> wäre es dann theoretisch möglich, dass dritte an diese Daten kommen ?


kurz - *ja*



> Wenn ja wie kann ich das verhindern ?


um die Diskusion gleich zu beenden - *gar nicht* ... die Anmeldedaten bekommst Du sogar raus wenn Deine Klasse in reinem C++ kompiliert ist

hand, mogel


----------



## Volrath1987 (21. Mrz 2009)

hmmm .. 
das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es unmöglich wäre ....


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

Volrath1987 hat gesagt.:


> hmmm ..
> das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es unmöglich wäre ....



Ist es aber.


----------



## Roar (21. Mrz 2009)

Da die ftp daten in der regel eh im klartext übertragen werden ist diskussion wohl wurst. Selbst wenn der quelltext im klartext vorliegen würde, wär es schneller die daten aus dem netzwerk zu lesen als im quelltext danach zu suchen. Gib dem ftp user einfach eingeschränkte rechte.


----------



## Spacerat (21. Mrz 2009)

> das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es unmöglich wäre ....


Ist aber so...
Aber man kann Underdogs wie mir (hehehe) das Leben lediglich schwerer machen... z.B. so


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Mrz 2009)

Bleibt aber immernoch der Fall mit Wireshark den Netzwerkverkehr zu sniffen


----------



## OldSchollCoder (22. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Nicht in *den* Quellcode, aber die Classfiles können dekompiliert werden. Das ist dann halbwegs nah dran am Original.



Ja einer der größten Schwächen von Java. Es ist nunmal keine echte Kompilation wie z.b. in C. Es ist nur Bytecode der schon teilweise dekodiert werdne kann und das auch von Leien.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mir Flash, wobei der Flash kompiler um einiges sichrere ist als der von Java, so hat man ca. 10 Jahre gebraucht bis man das Flash Format geknackt hat, was aber am ende doch gelang.

hier mal ne Adresse: Show my code | Free Online swf flash decompiler, java class decompiler, php dezender, recover fla actionscript


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Ähnlich verhält es sich mir Flash, wobei der Flash kompiler um einiges sichrere ist als der von Java, so hat man ca. 10 Jahre gebraucht bis man das Flash Format geknackt hat, was aber am ende doch gelang.



:lol:
Flash Decompiler gibts schon genauso lange wie es Flash gibt, da ist nichts sicherer, es war nur ein klein wenig schwerer, da bis vor kurzem das Flash-Format nicht öffentlich war.


----------



## Spacerat (22. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Ja einer der größten Schwächen von Java.


Wie old ist denn deine School? IDA-Pro scheint dieser nicht bekannt zu sein... Von wegen Schwäche von Java... Es gibt zwar noch Programme bei denen ich mir mit IDA-Pro auch noch die Zähne ausbeisse aber bisher hab ich noch alles dekompiliert bekommen was ich haben wollte. Das mag sich jetzt zwar so annhören als sei ich "DER CRACK" (was ich um himmels Willen nicht bin ;-) ), aber Verständnis des dekompilierten Codes ist dann noch eine andere Sache. Immerhin... Daraus resultiert die Tatsache, das wirklich NICHTS 100%ig sicher ist.
Edit: @OldSchollCoder: Hab' völlig übersehen, das du neu in Java bist... Las dich also nicht von Leuten (wie z.B. mir) abschrecken, die angesichts solcher Aussagen (siehe Zitat) ihre "Burg" verteidigen...


----------



## OldSchollCoder (22. Mrz 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> dekompilierten Codes ist dann noch eine andere Sache. Immerhin... Daraus resultiert die Tatsache, das wirklich NICHTS 100%ig sicher ist.
> Edit: @OldSchollCoder: Hab' völlig übersehen, das du neu in Java bist... Las dich also nicht von Leuten (wie z.B. mir) abschrecken, die angesichts solcher Aussagen (siehe Zitat) ihre "Burg" verteidigen...



Ach du, als C programmierer zaubern solche sachen wie ByteCode, Virtuelle Maschine und IDEs die den Code quasi von selbst schreiben ein müdes lächeln auf meine Bäckchen und die Behauptung das du wohl so gut wie alles kompiliern kannst erst recht. Da frage ich mich warum es sowas wie Microsoft und SAP überhaupt gibt wenn man deren "Technologien" und "Systeme" (die allesamt in C geschrieben sind + 99% Try and Error) einfach so vom Binärcode dekompilieren könnte. :applaus:
Also keine sorge, ich kann euch einschätzen.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Da frage ich mich warum es sowas wie Microsoft und SAP überhaupt gibt wenn man deren "Technologien" und "Systeme" (die allesamt in C geschrieben sind + 99% Try and Error) einfach so vom Binärcode dekompilieren könnte. :applaus:
> Also keine sorge, ich kann euch einschätzen.



SAP Software besteht fast ausschließlich aus ABAP und Java. Dolles Ding :autsch:


----------



## OldSchollCoder (23. Mrz 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das Wort NetWeaver geschrieben zu haben. 

Trotzdem habe blödsinn geschrieben. Der Erfolg mancher Firmen hat nur bedigt etwas mit denren sicheren Kompilationen oder der Qualität der Produkte zu tun. Obwohl es in den beiden Beispielen ebenfalls bessere OpenSource Produkte gibt. :bahnhof:

Hier geht es ja um die Sicherheit einer Java Compilation und die ist laut (zum teil selbsternannter) Experten da es lediglich eine bytecode kompilation ist nicht so sicher wie eine Kompilation zum Binärcode. (So hat man mir das wenigstens erzählt)

Das gleiche gilt z.b. für Zend (php) und Xprofan Kompilationen.

Jedefalls sind auch gewisse C Kompilationen dekodierbar, ich denke da besonders an den Java Abklatsch C#. Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gemacht?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das Wort NetWeaver geschrieben zu haben.


Ich auch nicht, die Aussage hat immer noch bestand. Die Produktpalette von SAP besteht primär aus Java und ABAP und da die Palette sehr groß ist, mischen sich noch jede Menge anderer Sprachen dazu.



> Jedefalls sind auch gewisse C Kompilationen dekodierbar, ich denke da besonders an den Java Abklatsch C#. Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gemacht?


Jeder Code ist dekompilierbar, schließlich muss ihn die Maschine ja auch ausführen können. Die Frage ist nur, wie gut lesbar das Ergebnis ist. Wenn du in bytecode Sprachen zB einen Obfuscator verwendest, kann mit dem Ergebnis auch keiner mehr etwas anfangen. Die Art des Kompilats ist entgegen deiner Behauptungen kein Sicherheitsmerkmal.


----------



## Spacerat (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Jedefalls sind auch gewisse C Kompilationen dekodierbar, ich denke da besonders an den Java Abklatsch C#.


was bitte heisst in diesem Zusammenhang "gewisse"? Wildcard sagte es bereits: "JEDER CODE IST DEKOMPILIERBAR"





OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gemacht?


...Klar... Ich shätze, du kennst IDA-Pro nicht.





OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Also keine sorge, ich kann euch einschätzen.


Da hast du Recht...
ob falsch oder richtig einschätzen steht dort ja nicht. 100%ige Sicherheit gerät auch hier durch das kleinste Vorstellbare Prozent Unsicherheit ins Wanken. Soviel zum Thema "müdes Lächeln".





OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> ...(zum teil selbsternannter) Experten...


Der Unterschied zwischen einem "Underdog" und einem der erfolgreich ein Informatik-Studium absolviert hat scheinen dir ja bekannt zu sein... aber ist er dir auch bewusst? Ein Underdog muss täglich aufs neue um Anerkennung kämpfen, während ein Studierter nur einen Zettel "hinschmeissen" muss welcher herzlich wenig darüber aussagt, das der Studierte auch wirklich alles das kann, was dort steht. Immerhin könnte dem Studierten ja von einem Underdog geholfen worden sein. Z.B. in einem Forum wie diesem hier.
... wie? Das klingt unfreundlich? ABSICHT... Jetzt verteidige ich meine Burg...


----------



## Gast2 (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Jedefalls sind auch gewisse C Kompilationen dekodierbar, ich denke da besonders an den Java Abklatsch C#.



:lol::toll: ... Du weist aber das C und C# nichts bis gar nichts gemeinsam haben ... :rtfm: oh doch - einen Teil des Sprachsyntax

hand, mogel


----------



## OldSchollCoder (23. Mrz 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> ... wie? Das klingt unfreundlich? ABSICHT... Jetzt verteidige ich meine Burg...



Ja klar das musst du auch, schließlich haben Java programmierer im allgemeinen einen schlechteren Stundenlohn als C++ oder C Programmierer. Da ist so eine Reaktion nur zu verständlich, man ist ja schließlich auch wichtig. Auch wenn man nur vorgefertigte Funktionnen zusammenklickt und deren Exceptions abfängt.
*so langsam breiteres lächeln*

 Deine Underdog Theorie, leuchtet mir da leider nicht so ganz ein, schließlich bin ich ja auch ungebildet, es hindert mich trotzdem nicht daran 75 Euro/h zu verlangen und diese auch zu bekommen. Ohne Studium und Ausbildung, stattdessen mache ich Praktika und werde bei bedarf angerufen, das geht jetzte schon seit Jahren so. Hab ich was falsch gemacht?

In gewisser Weise hat jeder von uns seine Daseinsberechtigung, ob dumm oder schlau, dünn oder dick, jedenfalls kommen wir (noch) alle über die Runden.

@mogel: Wer bist du? Die anderen beiden können wenigstens halbwegs Objektiv bleiben.


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2009)

> Ja klar das musst du auch, schließlich haben Java programmierer im allgemeinen einen schlechteren Stundenlohn als C++ oder C Programmierer.


Dieses "Argument" verstehe ich nicht.
ABAP Programmierer haben auch einen hohen Stundensatz, deswegen habe ich weder Achtung vor denen noch bin ich neidisch 
Dasselbe gilt auch für Natural Entwickler die noch auf dem Host entwickeln...
Wer heute noch mit C++ (dem "Müllhaufen") entwickeln muss/will ist selber Schuld, aber jedem das seine.

Für mich war es noch nie ein Problem dass der Bytecode so einfach dekompilierbar ist, da ich (wir) die Projekte für einen Kunden schreiben, das fertige System samt Quellcode gehört nämlich dem Kunden.


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

Bei uns gehört das gesamte System uns. Und trotzdem: Wenn sich der Kunde die Mühe machen will, ein paartausend Klassen durch einen Decompiler zu jagen und dann einen haufen Quelltext selber warten zu müssen: Bitteschön. Aber wenn wir's tun wird's billiger. 

Ebenius


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Bei uns gehört das gesamte System uns. Und trotzdem: Wenn sich der Kunde die Mühe machen will, ein paartausend Klassen durch einen Decompiler zu jagen und dann einen haufen Quelltext selber warten zu müssen: Bitteschön. Aber wenn wir's tun wird's billiger.


So sieht's aus. Komplexe Systeme zu dekompilieren lohnt sich schlicht und einfach nicht.


----------



## OldSchollCoder (23. Mrz 2009)

Ja da stimme ich zu, codes von anderen zu verändern ist manchmal schwerer als sich selbst hinzusetzten.

Daran sollte die OOP ja was geändert haben. Wurde ja viele Jahre so propagiert.

Bis jetzt muss ich aber sagen das ich meine kleinen Anfänger programme mit Objekt orientierter Strukurierung sogar noch schlechter durchschaue. Ständig muss man von der eine  in die andren Kalsse und Methode springen, danach alles in der Main anpassen usw. ncha ein paar Stunden flimmern da einem echt die Augen.

Wieder Frage an alle, wird das mit der Zeit besser (das verstehen OOP-geprägter Strukturen). Oder sollte man vielleicht auf spezielle Tuts. zurückgreifen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt muss ich aber sagen das ich meine kleinen Anfänger programme mit Objekt orientierter Strukurierung sogar noch schlechter durchschaue. Ständig muss man von der eine  in die andren Kalsse und Methode springen, danach alles in der Main anpassen usw. ncha ein paar Stunden flimmern da einem echt die Augen.


Hört sich schon falsch an. die main besteht im Normalfall aus nicht mehr als 2-5 Zeilen.




> Wieder Frage an alle, wird das mit der Zeit besser (das verstehen OOP-geprägter Strukturen). Oder sollte man vielleicht auf spezielle Tuts. zurückgreifen.


Ja, es wird besser, allerdings solltest du ein gedankliches reset durchführen. Prozedurales Vorwissen schadet dir mehr, als es dir nützt.
Wenn dir die Vorteile von OOP bewusst geworden sind, lies ein Buch über Design Patterns, ich empfehle das GoF Buch.
Entwurfsmuster . Elemente wiederverwendbarer objektorientierter Software: Amazon.de: Erich Gamma, Richard Helm, Ralph Johnson: Bücher


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Wieder Frage an alle, wird das mit der Zeit besser (das verstehen OOP-geprägter Strukturen). Oder sollte man vielleicht auf spezielle Tuts. zurückgreifen.


Was "spezielle" Tutorials sind weiß ich nicht. Aber: Es wird besser und Tutorials helfen dabei. Normal ist auch, dass winzige Programme mit OOP oft größer sind als ohne. Je größer die Programme werden, destor mehr Klassen kann man wiederverwenden und damit wird alles schön. Gutes Design natürlich vorausgesetzt. 

Ebenius


----------



## hdi (23. Mrz 2009)

@OldSchoolCoder:
Wenn du schon seit Jahren 75€/h mit C verdienst, wie kommst du jetzt auf einmal auf Java? 
Willst du das etwa lernen? Diesen scheiss, obwohl du damit ja  so viel weniger Geld verdienen wirst?

Schon bissi schizophren dein Auftritt hier...


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

hdi, Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Als C-Programmierer bekommt man kein Gehalt. Aber das Schmerzensgeld ist eben höher als bei einem Java-Entwickler. 

Im Ernst: Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Welten die beide Ihre Berechtigungen haben. Wer da wo mehr Geld bekommt, sei dahingestellt; ich würde für kein Geld der Welt Cobol programmieren...

Viel Erfolg!
Ebenius


----------



## hdi (23. Mrz 2009)

> Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Welten



Nichmal das stimmt, zumindest nicht aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht. Mal ehrlich es gibt
Java-Programmierer die kriegen 20€/Stunde, und welche die kriegen 150.
Und das selbe gilt für C Programmierer oder C++.

Es kommt drauf an, was man kann, wie lange man es macht, und an welchem 
Projekt man arbeitet. (edit: Natürlich noch auf die Firma!)

Aber nicht auf die Programmiersprache.


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

In einem C-Umfeld zu programmieren ist etwas ganz anderes als in einer objektorientierten Sprache. Daher zwei unterschiedliche Welten. Und das bezieht sich auch nicht auf die Bezahlung, sondern darauf, dass ich verstehen kann, dass der Themeneröffner sich hier erstmal schwer tut. Das ist nur natürlich.

Ebenius


----------



## hdi (23. Mrz 2009)

ich sag ja: aus *wirtschaftlicher Sicht* ist es kein Unterschied. 
Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf diese Gehälter-Diskussion, die völliger Quatsch ist.
Ein Kunde will ein Programm, und sofern es nicht eine Erweiterung ist o.ä. ist es
ihm in den meisten Fällen egal in welcher Sprache das im Source vorliegt.

Dass der Umsteig von Prozedural auf OO oder andersrum schwer ist, je
nach dem wie "festgefahren" man auf einem Gebiet ist, ist schon klar.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> @mogel: Wer bist du? Die anderen beiden können wenigstens halbwegs Objektiv bleiben.


entschuldige bitte ... aber Du prollst hier rum das Du 75€ die Stunde willst und kennst nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen C und C# ... da kann man nicht Objektiv bleiben ... und wer ich bin - wenn Du die 75€ wirklich wert bist, dann wirst Du das schon rausfinden

hand, mogel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> ich sag ja: aus *wirtschaftlicher Sicht* ist es kein Unterschied.
> Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf diese Gehälter-Diskussion, die völliger Quatsch ist.


Nein, es ist kein Quatsch. Die Durchschnittseinkommen unterscheiden sich zum Teil deutlich je Sprache.
Ob die getroffene Aussage jedoch zutrifft, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.





Quelle: Gehaltsspiegel 2008 - c't


----------



## Spacerat (23. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So sieht's aus. Komplexe Systeme zu dekompilieren lohnt sich schlicht und einfach nicht


Dem stimme ich zu 100%ig zu, aber auch hier gilt: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Der Supergau wäre z.B. wenn das letzte BU des Windows-Quellcodes dem Schnitter anheim fällt. Das ist jetzt ein krasses Beispiel, aber ähnliche Fälle im kleineren Stil passieren schon mal. Decompile dient sonst nur dem Zweck schwachstellen einer Software zu finden (z.B. Kopierschutz oder Registrations-Vorgang).





			
				OldSchoollCoder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


offensichtlich nicht... Aber ich frag' mich dabei nur was ich falsch gemacht habe bzw. falsch mache. Bevor ich hier jetzt aber meinen Werdegang (Gequatsche, was eh' keinen interessiert) breitrete, nur so viel: Alles was an Erfahrung in Sachen Computer da ist, ist selbst erschlossen (autodidaktisch). Blöderweise bekommts keiner mit, weil man's nicht Belegen kann. Deswegen war im Prinzip alles, was mir die "feine Gesellschaft" bieten konnte, ein Job als Strippenzieher auf'm Trockenbau. Herzlichen Dank. Irgendwann findet man sich damit ab, zeitweilig dreht man am Rad (z.B. wenn vorwitzige Sprüche kommen). 
Damit nun keiner seinen Humor verliert bzw. OldschollCoders inzwischen breites Grinsen letztendlich noch zu einem riesen Lacher wird, vllt. noch etwas was nicht ganz so Ernst zu nehmen ist. hoffe ihr könnt damit was Anfangen:
C++ war das nicht etwa sowas hier?
	
	
	
	





```
int main(*void)
{
  __asm {
              ... was könnte hier wohl stehen?
  }
}
```
peace


----------



## hdi (23. Mrz 2009)

Sagt mal... ich bin ja Student (Uni, 6. Semester) und ich muss sagen ich bin grad schon
etwas enttäuscht von den Angaben dort 

Da steht dass Software-Programmierer ein durschn. Bruttojahresgehalt von 45.000 haben.

Wenn man von einer 45-Stunden Woche ausgeht (ich schätze 9 Stunden werktags ist
ja wohl schon normal oder, fast noch mehr...), dann sind das umgerechnet 20,8 € pro Stunde brutto.

Oder anders gesagt, ein monatliches Bruttogehalt von 3750, d.h. wohl netto max. 2500. (oder?)

Also.. das find ich jetz nich so viel... Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass ich halt schon 
mehr verdient wenn ich so richtig im Berufsleben bin mit 35 Jahren oder so..

Könnt ihr dazu was sagen? Passt das so zu dem was ihr von euch und anderen Leuten kennt?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Tja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Also.. das find ich jetz nich so viel... Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass ich halt schon
> mehr verdient wenn ich so richtig im Berufsleben bin mit 35 Jahren oder so..


nicht in Deutschland und mit ehrlicher Arbeit ... wirf mal einen Blick auf das was Facharbeiter verdienen ... mein Schweigervater hat 2 Meisterbriefe und arbeitet für OTIS ... der verdient gerade mal die Hälfte von dem was in der Tabelle steht ... wenn Du dann noch in einer kleinen Firma anfängst, gibt es noch weniger ... das da oben dürften nur Tarifliche Angaben sein (habe die Umfrage jetzt nicht im Kopf)

das einzige wie Du Geld verdienst ist eigene Firma

hand, mogel


----------



## tfa (24. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Also.. das find ich jetz nich so viel... Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass ich halt schon
> mehr verdient wenn ich so richtig im Berufsleben bin mit 35 Jahren oder so..


Mit 35? Wie lange willst du denn dann studieren?


----------



## Ebenius (24. Mrz 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> nicht in Deutschland und mit ehrlicher Arbeit ... wirf mal einen Blick auf das was Facharbeiter verdienen ... mein Schweigervater hat 2 Meisterbriefe und arbeitet für OTIS ... der verdient gerade mal die Hälfte von dem was in der Tabelle steht ... wenn Du dann noch in einer kleinen Firma anfängst, gibt es noch weniger ... das da oben dürften nur Tarifliche Angaben sein (habe die Umfrage jetzt nicht im Kopf)


Nö. Ist ne von heise jährlich geführte Umfrage. Da kann jeder mitmachen. Ob kleine Firmen jetzt weniger zahlen? Das lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten.

Ebenius


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

> Mit 35? Wie lange willst du denn dann studieren?


???:L Das ist so das Alter wo ich dachte da hat man sich schon etwas hochgearbeitet und eben
einen ganz gut bezahlten Job. Also ich dachte ab 35 wird das Gehalt nicht wirklich mehr.



> das einzige wie Du Geld verdienst ist eigene Firma


Naja übertreib mal nich  Vllt kriegen Coder nicht so viel bezahl wie ich dachte, im Durchschnitt.
Ist halt wohl auch Glück dabei, welche Firma oder welches Projekt man trifft.
...ist auch die Frage was du mit "Geld" meinst. Wenn du Millionär werden willst, ja dann
brauchste ne eigene, gute Firma.

Aber davon red ich ja nicht, ich sag nur 2500 netto im Monat als Software-Entwickler, naja.
Hier in München zahl ich 1000 € warm für ne einigermassen akzeptable Wohnung,
dann nochma Auto abziehen und Lebensmittel.

Also wirklich auf etwas sparen kann man damit nicht, und das hat mich etwas gewundert halt.


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2009)

Kannst ja als Freiberufler arbeiten, mit allen Konsequenzen.

Interessant dass du auch in München wohnst


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

Moin,



hdi hat gesagt.:


> Naja übertreib mal nich  Vllt kriegen Coder nicht so viel bezahl wie ich dachte, im Durchschnitt. Ist halt wohl auch Glück dabei, welche Firma oder welches Projekt man trifft.


bezahlt wirst Du nirgendwo vernüftig ... bisher war es so das die leute die das geld machten auch das Geld bekommen haben ... Marketing/Vertrieb etc. ... nur was will das Marketing bewerben - der Vertrieb vertreiben ... :toll: ... an der Geldmaschinerie arbeiten mehr als nur Marketing und Vertrieb ... ob sich das jetzt ändert - keiner weis es 



> ...ist auch die Frage was du mit "Geld" meinst. Wenn du Millionär werden willst, ja dann brauchste ne eigene, gute Firma.


mit reich meinte ich nicht Millionär ... um Millionär zu werden musst Du Leute übern Tisch ziehen ... mir ging es eher darum nicht ständig aufs Konto schauen zu müssen



> Hier in München zahl ich 1000 € warm für ne einigermassen akzeptable Wohnung, dann nochma Auto abziehen und Lebensmittel.


Du siehst da das Zusammenspiel zwischen Lohn/Gehalt und Unterhaltskosten ... beides passt sich irgendwie immer an  ... wenn Du weniger Miete zahlen willst, zieh aufs Land ... dann hast Du aber mehr Spritkosten etc.



> Also wirklich auf etwas sparen kann man damit nicht, und das hat mich etwas gewundert halt.


das ist seit Jahren so und da wundert sich unser super Management wenn wir nicht Konsumieren ... wovon auch ... das gesammte Geld geht für die Unterhaltskosten drauf :bahnhof:

hand, mogel


----------



## OldSchollCoder (24. Mrz 2009)

Oh der Thread hat sich ja ganz schön entwickelt in meiner Abwesenheit.

Naja ich wurde gefragt warum ich Java angefangen habe.

Die Sache ist Relativ einfach erklärt. Einer der "Big-Player" der Brange hat leider in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Böcke geschossen. Einer von diesen Böcken heißt Windows Vista, was viele unserr Brange auf anderen Betriebssysteme umstiegen ließ.

War bei mir genauso, nach Windows XP kam openSuSe, bei vielen andern Ubuntu oder (der goldene Käfig) Apple. Dazu kommt noch die wachsende Nutzung von Smartphones PDAs etc. Plattformunabhängigkeit wird somit wichtiger denn je.

Ein C Programm zu schreiben müsste auch wenn es nur Zeilenbasiert ist,  immer wieder an die Gegebenheiten angepasst werden. Das ist unwirtschaflich.

C wird immer mehr in die VHDL, Verilog, Assembler Ecke gedrängt (mal abgesehen von der PC-Game Industrie).

Achja deswegen auch mein Nick OldSchoolCoder und zu meiner Existenz in diesem Forum.


----------



## Ebenius (24. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Achja deswegen auch mein Nick OldSchoolCoder und zu meiner Existenz in diesem Forum.


Und warum ein 'o' weniger und ein 'l' mehr?


----------



## OldSchollCoder (24. Mrz 2009)

Ach als Coder musst du das doch kennen
Ich hab mich vertippt (O und L sind Nachbarn). Aber das passiert mir seitdem ich meine Tastatur gesäubert habe öfters. ;(

Die Tasten flutsche nnicht mehr so gut. (Ja da klemmte die LEERtaste).


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Ich glaube eher du bist generell sprachlich nich so fit 
"Brange"... obwohl man unter google dazu einiges findet.
Entweder das is ein weit verbreiteter Fehler, oder das war früher mal anders xD


----------



## Ebenius (24. Mrz 2009)

Der hdi holt gleich den großen Hammer raus... Sowas...

// Nachtrag:


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Was? Ach komm, ich hab extra ein zwinkerndes Smiley UND noch ein "xD" getippt.
Das muss ja wohl langen oder


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

:reflect: ... und ick dachte schon dat ist die neue Rechtschreibung


----------



## OldSchollCoder (24. Mrz 2009)

Ich bin ja noch Jung , kann ja noch lernen. *

* Epanalepse


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Epanalepse



???:L

wenn das _Legasthenie_ sein soll ... die hast Du nicht Legastheniker schreiben anders falsch (ich habe übrigens einen Arbeitskollegen und der Ex von meiner Ex war auch einer) ... wenn das _Epilepsie_ sein soll ... das erklärt nicht die Rechtschreibfehler

in beiden Fällen hast Du Dich inzwischen bei mir als Troll geoutet

habd, mogel

PS: ich will nen Filter (erwähnte ich aber schon  - irgend wann mal)


----------



## Volrath1987 (21. Mrz 2009)

Hallo , 

und zwar habe ich über Eclipse ein Java Projekt als Jar extrahiert , allerdings nur die Klassen und dann hab ich es geSealed . 
Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob es dennoch möglich wäre für dritte in den QuellCode zu schauen ?

VIelDank
Volrath


----------



## Ebenius (24. Mrz 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> PS: ich will nen Filter (erwähnte ich aber schon  - irgend wann mal)


Ignore-List gibt's, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Guck in Dein Kontrollzentrum.

Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

super ... reist zwar alles etwas auseinander ... aber passt schon


----------



## Spacerat (24. Mrz 2009)

@mogel: Das ist keine Legastenie... Das ist... Ähm Fremdwörter verwenden wo sie kaum, kaum passen (Geminatio  )
Epanalepse ? Wikipedia


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Tatsache, typisch Troll. Traurig... (na, wer errät's ^^)


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> @mogel: Das ist keine Legastenie... Das ist... Ähm Fremdwörter [...]


ach das ist ein Fremdwort - bei Wikipedia hätte ich auch mal schauen können


----------



## OldSchollCoder (24. Mrz 2009)

Genau ein deutsches Stilmittel.

Wenn ihr Abitur gemacht und ggf. bestanden hättet, wäre euch der Satzbau aufgefallen. Demnach hätte noch etwas Logik dazu beigetragen das Fremdwort zu deuten und (auch wenn man die Bedeutung nicht ganz kennt) zu verstehen.




 Dies war eine kleine Demonstration meiner sprachlichen Fähigkeiten, die man jedoch bereits an meinen Formulierungen hätte erkennen kann.


 Jedenfalls finde ich es schade das es sich immer wieder bewahrheitet, dass  Quereinsteiger (a.k.a „Under“dogs) immer angefeindet werden. Ich meine ich bin das gewohnt, schließlich habe ich speziellere Fähigkeiten.  


 Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht für nötig empfunden dritte als Legastheniker zu beleidigen. Aber eine Beleidigung ist nur dann Vollkommen wenn sie empfangen wird.
 Da liegt unser Problem, Kaffee-Prütt kann mich nicht beleidigen.  
 Denn ich befinde mich einfach nicht in der Tasse.  
 Vielleicht werden wir uns auf einem Essteller wiederfinden, vorausgesetzt ihr beherrscht C, Assembler oder VHDL. Solange das aber nicht der Fall ist trennen uns ein paar Zentimeter Luft und Porzellan.


 Ihr Dauerstudenten, oder Normallos die seit 20 Jahren immer in die gleiche Firma latschen um immer die gleichen Funktionen aufzurufen um ihre Exceptions abzufangen, unfähig einen Druckertreiber oder Sägezahn zu schreiben. Da kann ich es verstehen das man ungern seine Biographie preisgibt.


 Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Durchschnitt und Talent.


 Nein wir befinden uns wirklich nicht auf dem gleichen Teller, nicht leicht zu verkraften oder.


 Spart euch eure Antworten, Prütt ist nun mal Abfall. Der Kaffee heißt Sun Microsystems.


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

> Dies war eine kleine Demonstration meiner sprachlichen Fähigkeiten, die man jedoch bereits an meinen Formulierungen hätte erkennen kann.



*FAIL!*


----------



## tfa (24. Mrz 2009)

:lol: 
Wenn seine Programmierkünste genau so berauschend sind wie seine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten, wer möchte dann mit ihm auf einem Teller sein? Na?


----------



## Civilazi (24. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Genau ein deutsches Stilmittel.
> 
> Wenn ihr Abitur gemacht und ggf. bestanden hättet, wäre euch der Satzbau aufgefallen. Demnach hätte noch etwas Logik dazu beigetragen das Fremdwort zu deuten und (auch wenn man die Bedeutung nicht ganz kennt) zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Ich will mich hier nicht in die Diskussion einmischen, aber die sprachlichen Fähigkeiten finde ich lustig


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Also ich denke ja inzwischen, das ist der große Bruder von Developer


----------



## OldSchollCoder (24. Mrz 2009)

Mehr hätte ich von Prütt auch nicht erwartet.

Mal im ernst. Ich hab mich im Forum geirrt.

Ihr seit Java-"Programmierer". Was für eine Beleidigung meines Berufsstandes. Braucht Programme und Krücken die für euch Programme schreiben. 


----
Entschuldigung das die Sache hier so eskaliert, aber ich habe versucht mein Licht unter den Scheffel zu stellen (war vielleicht mein Fehler) und das wurde ausgenutzt.  


 Außerdem, was mache ich hier? Bekloppten beibringen das Sie bekoppt sind? Bin ich euer Babysitter der euch beibringt wie man mit Menschen umgeht?


 Ein Forum voller Prütt (Abfall), ich hätte es wissen müssen.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2009)

So, es reicht dann mal wieder. Dieser Thread hatte eigentlich mal die Kurve bekommen und war halbwegs sachlich. hdi, dein Bemerkung war schon etwas daneben IMO. 
Die Orthographie mag nicht perfekt gewesen sein, aber auch nicht so schlimm, das sich hier jeder einzeln belustigen muss.

@OldSchollCoder
Auch dich möchte ich bitten, dich zurückzunehmen. In einer Community macht man sich nicht eben Freunde wenn man als erstes zum Rundumschlag ausholt.



> Jedenfalls finde ich es schade das es sich immer wieder bewahrheitet, dass Quereinsteiger (a.k.a „Under“dogs) immer angefeindet werden.


Zum Teil war das aber schon selbst verschuldet. Du stellst hier Schwächen anderer Konzepte heraus, ohne die Konzepte ausreichend verstanden zu haben, oder den nötigen Hintergrund besitzt , um dir wirklich ein objektives Urteil erlauben zu können.

Also an alle, bitte back to topic, oder hier wird dicht gemacht. Der OP möge mir verzeihen und im Falle eines Falles und bei weiteren Fragen einen neuen Thread öffnen (denn Teilen lässt sich der Thread nicht wirklich gut).


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Ok ok, ich persönlich sehe solche Plänkeleien nicht so "ernst" deshalb
sei es mir verziehen wenn ich etwas zu arg rüberkomm. So seh ich das selber gar nicht.
Diese Grammatik-Geschichte kann man ja wohl nicht toternst nehmen, oder?
War zumindest von mir nicht ernst gemeint, ich find das eher lustig. Und man kann
wohl sicher in jedem Beitrag von mir einen Rechtschreibfehler finden 

*Zum Topic*, zumindest weitestgehend:
C ist klasse, Java auch. Das hier ist ja wie in einem schlechten
Bravo Sub-Forum, wo sich die Jungs drüber streiten ob die PS3 besser ist als die XBOX 
und andersrum.
Beide sind nice, aber für - grösstenteils - verschiedene Zwecke gedacht.

Und Java = schnelle GUI's, Webbasierte Spiele/Services, ua.
C = Vollpreis-Titel, Treiber, Backup-Software, Virenscanner, ua.
(ACHTUNG: Ich kenn mich da nich soo aus, aber es gibt zumindest irgendwelche
Einstatz-Unterschiede )

Für die Wirtschaft wäre es ein extremer Verlust, eine dieser beiden Sprachen zu verlieren. 
Ob das nun "Krücken"-Coding ist mit Java oder nicht, interessiert doch nicht.
Wenn es erfolgreich ist, ist es gut. Easy as is.

(Wenn sich jmd wieder angegriffen fühlt, oder meint er muss gegenargumentieren:
Ich hab nur mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema gesagt, und wollte nicht die Aussagen von
irgendjemandem konkret widerlegen.)


----------



## Spacerat (24. Mrz 2009)

OldSchollCoder hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem, was mache ich hier? Bekloppten beibringen das Sie bekoppt sind? Bin ich euer Babysitter der euch beibringt wie man mit Menschen umgeht?


Wer ernennt sich hier jetzt zu etwas selbst? Wer wird hier jetzt ausfallend? Irgendwie trägst du deine Nase zu weit oben. Wir wissen sehr gut wie man mit Menschen umgeht. Mit bescheidenen Menschen! Du bist alles andere als bescheiden. Kurz und Knapp: Einer von jenen studierten, die sich ihr Studium "geMyHammert" haben, deswegen einen Zettel besitzen, damit Geld verdienen und schliesslich nun genau auf der sorte Mensch rumreitet, die ihm einst geholfen hat. Ach ja... du hast ja nicht studiert. Wie hast du es sonst, wenn überhaupt, gelernt?
@Edit: Im übrigen ich bin nur vorzugsweise! freischaffender Java-Entwickler. In zweiter Reihe steht PHP und dann folgt gleich Assembler. Das biss'l C/C++ was hier da und dort fürs JNI benötigt wird lass ich einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen.
@Edit2: >Ebenius. Was soll die Frage? Ist das nicht Sachlich genug? (1 Satz gestrichen...)
@Edit3: vllt. eins noch... OldschollCoder hat sich ja nun auch als "Underdog" geoutet. Ich sollte deswegen eigentlich auf seiner Seite sein. Geht aber nicht, weil ER das Feuer eröffnet hat (erst auf die Com, dann auf mich). Ich hätte ihn auch als das bezeichnen können, für was ich ihn halte (nein nicht der grosse Bruder von DX). Hab' mich aber dagegen entschieden. 1. glaub' kaum das er noch mal wieder kommt. 2. Noch mal 40 Seiten viel Rauch um nichts? Das bleibt so. Mehr kommt nicht.


----------



## Ebenius (25. Mrz 2009)

:noe: Spacerat, sicher willst Du Wildcards letzten Artikel nochmal lesen und dann gleich Deinen Beitrag editieren; verzugsweise so leer wie möglich!

Ebenius


----------



## hdi (25. Mrz 2009)

Wie drohend der Ebenius immer die Namen seiner Opfer unterstreicht


----------



## Ebenius (25. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Wie drohend der Ebenius immer die Namen seiner Opfer unterstreicht


Musst Du schon wieder den dramaturgischen Effekt zerstören...  Ich unterstreiche die Benutzernamen immer, wenn ich jemanden anspreche, ob Drohung oder nicht sei dahingestellt.

Ebenius


----------

